# Ace Combat Club



## DrPepper (Mar 5, 2008)

If anyone has played any of the Ace Combats I'll add you in  pm me in case I forget you or miss you.

Members 
DrPepper
EastCoasthandle


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2008)

Ace Combat 6 right here
I am little upset that I cannot play any of the recent jets that I D/L'd from marketplace in my current mission .  The earlier jets that I D/L'd did let you play it immediately (in an earlier mission).


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got AC3 AC4 AC5 and AC6. Whats your xbox live tag and I will play you sometime.


----------

